# Breech baby and zero-gravity chair?



## etonmymind (Jan 10, 2011)

hi listmates, I have just discovered that baby is breech at almost 35 weeks (more dire for me, since I haven't gone past 37 weeks before!). Unfortunately realized that he has been there quite a while--we were mistaking a head for a bum.

I am trying pretty much everything--Webster, the ironing board, and on it goes. A friend of mind just offered to loan me a zero-gravity chair like this: http://www.relaxtheback.com/recliners/zero-gravity.html. I would love to borrow it but it will be quite a bit of effort to pick it up so I just want to make sure it will be helpful. Has anyone ever used this type of chair? Do you imagine it would work for flipping a breech?

My 36 week appt is in 8 days and that time I can schedule a version, but I'm hoping at that point I won't need it.

thank you!

et

currently still hoping for VBAC number 2!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I think it would be similar to lying on the ground with pillows behind your head and your legs elevated, which I did. Not as comfy, but it might be worth picking up just for peace of mind, I don't know. Can you go to her house and try it out and see how you feel? Or how about trying something like a pool?

My first baby was breech kind of late in the game, and I tried lying with my hips elevated, on the stair case or an aerobic step. At some point she turned, but not while I was doing anything special. My second one was breech around the same time, and I started to really worry about it, and I kept lying with my legs elevated, and I also tried swimming laps, because I had heard swimming face down in the water was useful. At some point she turned because her head was down at birth, but I don't know when because I don't remember feeling it. But I think the weightlessness of the pool might help, if you have access to one.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

I don't know if it would turn a breech but I think I turned a posterior baby by submerging myself as much as I could while laying sideways in our bathtub.


----------

